# What's your Subtype based on Cognitive Functions?



## widdlewiddle

Is anyone an ENTP with an ENFP subtype? If so email me...I want to analyze that combination...hehehe prepare to be my guinea pig.


----------



## NingenExp

       
Ni>Ti>Fi>Fe>Te>Ne>Si>Se
So suspicious, Primary: *INFJ* and sub-type: *XNFJ* ?! :shocked:

My order, I guess:

Ni>Ti>Ne>Fe>Si>Fi>Te>Se

Let's see

Si,Fi,Te,Se out ---> ESFP(*SeFi*), ESTP(*Se*Ti), ISTP(Ti*Se*), ISFP(*FiSe*), ENTJ(*Te*Ni), ESTJ(*TeSi*), INTJ(Ni*Te*), ISTJ(*SiTe*), INFP(*Fi*Ne), ENFP(Ne*Fi*), ISFJ(*Si*Fe), ESFJ(Fe*Si*) out

INFJ (Ni>Fe>Ti>Se)
ENFJ (Fe>Ni>Se>Ti)
INTP (Ti>Ne>Si>Fe)
ENTP (Ne>Ti>Fe>Si)

Primary & Subtype: *INFJ *& *INTP*


----------



## Schnitzelman

INTP 
subtype: ENTP


----------



## ghenwa

Schnitzelman said:


> INTP
> subtype: ENTP


Saaame. 

Bit of a toss-up between ENTP and ESTJ, though? Having some trouble working it out. My order is:

Ti>Ne>Te>Si>Fi>Ni>Se>Fe


----------



## Helios

Type: INTJ 
Subtype: ENTJ


----------



## Luftkopf

(Se) ************************************ *(36.3)*excellent use
(Si) ******************************** *(32.8)*good use
(Ne) ************************** *(26)*average use
(Ni) **************** *(16.6)*limited use
(Te) ************ *(12.3)*unused
(Ti) **************** *(16.7)*limited use
(Fe) *********************************************** *(47.1)*excellent use
(Fi) *************************************************** *(51.6)*excellent use

So. My order is Fi,Fe,Se,Si,Ne,Ti,Ni,Te

ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne

ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te

Thus: ISFP, subtype ESFJ?


----------



## NT the DC

childofheaven said:


> To find your subtype first take this test and list your cognitive functions in order
> 
> Step 1. Take the test.
> 
> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes
> 
> Step 2. Put your personal order of cognitive functions in order.
> My order is Fi,Ne,Ti,Si,Fe,Te,Ni,Se.
> 
> Step 3. Next copy and paste the list below of types by cognitive functions:
> 
> All of the possible combinations are:
> ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
> ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
> ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
> ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
> ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
> ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
> ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
> ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
> ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
> ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
> INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
> INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
> INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
> ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
> ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
> INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se
> 
> Step 4. Next, delete the types that have your last four either first or second.
> 
> Step 5. Then, delete those that do not have one of your top four in them.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> If my function in order are Fi,Ne,Ti,Si,Fe,Te,Ni,Se. That narrows it down to only those that do not have Fe, Te, Ni, Se first or second and has Fi, Ne, Ti, or Si in the top four. That leaves:
> 
> ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi)
> ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ti)
> INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi)
> INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti)
> 
> Step 6. Next stack together those that are missing the same letters like this:
> 
> ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi)
> INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi)
> 
> or
> INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti)
> ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ti)
> 
> Step 7. Then refer back to your order of functions...my function in order are Fi,Ne,Ti,Si,Fe,Te,Ni,Se.
> 
> Step 8. Finally pick one from each stack that fits the order the closest.
> For example, INTP has a Ti that is too high for my order. So ENTP fits better.
> ENFP fits well but I has a Te which is in my last four functions higher than the INFP. I also do not fit the ENFP silly switch descriptions and INFP is my primary type so I know it has to be this one of the two.
> 
> So I am INFP for my primary and ENTP for my subtype. If you want verification as to which one is primary and which one is your subtype, try http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/7581-hollys-tip-finding-your-type.html
> 
> What is your primary and subtype?


Meh I toyed with your process a bit.

Fi, Si, (Ni, Te, Ne,) Ti.. Se, Fe
Se and Fe were basically non-existent, however Ti and above were really close.
So really I should only conclusively eliminate a few with Se, Fe and I'm left with:
ENTP, ENTJ, ENFP, ISTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, INTP, INFP, 

I'd say it makes more sense to eliminate the ones that have Ti in my case.
ENTJ, ENFP, ISTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, INFP

When I stacked them I got two cognitive functions that were missing in 4 types while the rest only had 2 missing. So I eliminated the types that had those two cognitive functions: Fe and Se.

Which eliminated: ENTJ, INTJ, INFP
Leaving: ENFP, ISTJ, ESTJ

Going back and referencing the closet to the original order:
ISTJ has FI and SI ranked the highest.

Seeing as how I had conflict earlier on if I was an ISTJ or an INTJ I guess it'd make sense that I'd be a ISTJ as a subtype. Although I am convinced that I am an INTJ based on plenty of other reading I've done on the matter.


----------



## Helios

ghenwa said:


> Saaame.
> 
> Bit of a toss-up between ENTP and ESTJ, though? Having some trouble working it out. My order is:
> 
> Ti>Ne>Te>Si>Fi>Ni>Se>Fe


ENTP would be your best bet because the Te in ESTJ is a little too high and the Ne is a little too low to match your ordered preferences.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Type: ENTP
Subtype: INTP


----------



## Ástartöfrar‎

Type - INTJ
Sub-type - INTP


Based on the test:

Primary - INTP
Secondary - ENTP
Tertiary - INTJ


----------



## Tophthetomboy

Type: INTP
Subtype: INFP


----------



## Vermillion

Primary type: INTJ
Secondary type: ENTJ

So I can forget about INTP and INFJ, I always used to get confused whether I'm one of those 

But my Te came out as the highest, though my Fi was way too high for ENTJ and Se way too low.


----------



## Devalight

Need some help on figuring this one out.

I took the test and here is the order:


Se Si Ne Ni Te Ti Fe Fi



*Cognitive Process*
*Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) 
******************* (19.2)
limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) 
********************************************** (46.7)
excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) 
************************** (26.5)
average useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) 
*************************** (27.1)
average useextraverted Thinking (Te) 
***************************** (29.3)
average useintroverted Thinking (Ti) 
****************************** (30.2)
good useextraverted Feeling (Fe) 
***************** (17.5)
limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi) 
******************************************* (43.5)
excellent use

Can someone work the rest of this out for me?


----------



## Choice

Primary - ESTP
Secondary - ISFP (I think)

What's the use of this?


----------



## BroNerd

My order is Ne, Fe, Ti, Ni, Te, Fi, Se, Si

What is your primary and subtype?

Primary: ENTP
Subtype: ENFJ


----------



## Helios

Devalight said:


> Need some help on figuring this one out.
> 
> I took the test and here is the order:
> 
> 
> Se Si Ne Ni Te Ti Fe Fi
> 
> 
> 
> *Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************* (19.2)
> limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) ********************************************** (46.7)
> excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************** (26.5)
> average useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) *************************** (27.1)
> average useextraverted Thinking (Te) ***************************** (29.3)
> average useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************** (30.2)
> good useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************** (17.5)
> limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************************* (43.5)
> excellent use
> 
> Can someone work the rest of this out for me?


Actually, that's not your function order. Your function order is Si Fi Ti Te Ni Ne Se Fe.
Once you get that it narrows down to ISTJ and ESTJ.
I would say ISTJ because it's dominant function matches your #1 preference.


----------



## Devalight

So FacelessBeauty, is it this:

Primary type: ISTJ
Subtype: ESTJ?


----------



## Helios

@Devalight Yes.


----------



## AKM

Ti, Si, Te, Ne, Fi, Ni, Fe, Se is the order...

I "think" it comes down to INTP and ESTJ but I don't know for sure or which is primary and which is secondary...input???


----------



## da_gobbo

ok hope ive got this right

my functions fomr that test
fi,fe,ne,ni,si,ti,se,te

possibilities

ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti missing fi, ne
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se missing fi, ne

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si missing fe,ni
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te missing fe, ni

so i think that makes the subtype enfj?


----------



## Nicole Hobbs

Ni, Fe, Fi, Si, Ti, Ne, Te is my function order. (INFJ)

And, looks like INTJ is my subtype.


----------



## TheDuke

actually, person above me, based on that order of cognitive functions it breaks down like this:
Ni, Fe, Fi, Si, Ti, Ne, Te, Se

ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti (lacks Ni, Fi) (2, 4, 6, 5)
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne (lacks Fi, Ni) (4, 2, 5, 6)

ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (lacks Si, Fi) (2, 1, 8, 5)
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (lacks Fi, Si) (1, 2, 5, 8)

so you are really an infj with an esfj subtype just like me.:crazy:


----------



## Wakachi

Fe; Ne; Fi/Si; ni; Se;Te;Ti


ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti (Main)


ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (Subtype)

Well...I guess I'm pretty balanced ;P I had Fi/Si on the same number of dots on my test so I wasn't sure if I have to include NI as part of my top 4 but then decided to leave it out.


----------



## PyrLove

Cognitive Function order: Ni, Fi, Ne, Te, Ti, Si, Fe, Se

Group 1: 
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi (missing Ne)
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se (missing Ne)
INTJ because Ni is the highest scoring and Se is the lowest

Group 2: 
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ni)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ni)
INFP because Fi scored higher than Ne

So....

INTJ as primary and
INFP as subtype


----------



## Impact Calculus

Fe, Ni, Ti, Ne, Fi, Te, Se = Si

I'll assume Se is "used more" than Si.

ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

Hmm.... The function layout seems to point more towards INFJ, primarily because of that Se result. Maybe I shouldn't have pretended the word "compassionate" wasn't being used in many of the questions about Fe.


----------



## Manofadventure

Ne,Ti,Se,Ni ,Te,Fi,Fe,Si


Primary ENTP
Secondary ISTP

I'm gonna go raise some hell *looks for the car keys*


----------



## HamsterSamurai

I got Fi, Te, Ni, Se, Si, Fe, Ne, Ti

SO that leaves me with

ESFP= Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi


INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te


*Im an XNTJ with an ESFP Subtype? *Lord help us all.



introverted Feeling (Fi) *********************************************** (47.1)
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************************** (46.2)
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *************************************** (39)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************* (25.6)
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************* (25)
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************** (22.8)
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************** (18.7)
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************** (15.2)


----------



## hylogenesis

Primary: INTP
Secondary: ENTJ

...I don't really know what to think of this.


----------



## Disfigurine

This hurts my head.


----------



## Krelian91

Primary: INFJ
Subtype: INFP


----------



## Kelvin

INTP with a subtype of ENTP lol


----------



## nujabes

My first 4 functions are Ne Ti Ni Te... so my subtype is going to be NT specifically INTP.

I mean, I guess. This really doesn't work very well if your function stack is rather disorganized like mine is. Tertiary Fe coming up 5th and all.


----------



## Issmene

Fi Ne Ti Se Fe Ni Si Te 

Which leaves:
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (Missing Fi & Ne)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (Missing Fi & Ne)

ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (Missing Fi & Se)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (Missing Fi & Se)

ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (Missing Ne & Ti)
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (Missing Ne & Ti)

INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (Missing Ti & Se)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (Missing Ti & Se)

Primary is INFP en secondary is ENFP, I guess

(In the Jungian Personality Quiz I got: Fi Ni Fe Ne Se Si Ti Te, I have no idea of which would be more correct)


----------



## ScarlettKayrin

Primary:ENFP
Secondary:INTP


----------



## StellarTwirl

Ne - Fi - Ti - Ni - (Se - Te - Si - Fe)


*ENFP*, with *ENTP* subtype



... yet, I feel like I have more in common with INFPs.


----------



## koalaroo

Supposedly INTP with an ISTJ subtype, since my functions are all wacky.


----------



## Sollertis

ENTJ, which is really hilarious because my introversion is relatively extreme.


----------



## Pointless Activist

I'm an ENFP with an ENTP sub-type, and an ENTP with an ENFP sub-type. My Ti and Fi are essentially the same according to the test, and I apparently have no Te, but a decent bit of Fe. Gah, why must you make me wonder?


----------



## TheWildOne

Solar Storm said:


> Gah, why must you make me wonder?


It's a dirty job, but somebody's gotta do it. :dry:


----------



## rainy.day

I'm an *INTJ* with and *INFP* subtype.


----------



## tanstaafl28

extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************** (26.8)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************** (14.4)
unused
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************************************************** (51)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************** (35.8)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *********************** (23.6)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************************** (42.2)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************* (19.6)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************** (26.6)
average use

If I've gotten it right, my order is: 

Ne,Ti,Ni,Se,Fi,Te,Fe,Si

I came up with these types:

ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si Missing Fi
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni Missing Fi
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe Missing Te
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe Missing Te

Primary is ENTP, secondary is INTP.


----------



## Annwuzhere

Fi, Ni, Ne, Ti, Fe, Se, Te, Si

Type: INFP
Subtype: ENTP

I hope I did it right ^^;


----------



## uncertain

extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************************* (31.6)
good useintroverted Sensing (Si) ********************* (21.3)
limited useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************** (30.8)
good useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************** (35.5)
good useextraverted Thinking (Te) ********************** (22.4)
limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti) *********************** (23.4)
limited useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************** (17.4)
limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************************************* (57)
excellent use


Primary: ISFP
Fi - Ni - Se - Ne - Ti - Te - Si - Fe

If I am doing it right, my subtype should be INFP


----------



## Arakkun

extraverted Sensing (Se) **************** (Se 16.1)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) *********************** (Si 23.3)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************************************** (Ne 47.6)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************************ (Ni 48.8)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************************** (Te 39.6)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************************************** (Ti 41.9)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************** (Fe 14.5)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******* (Fi 7.8)
unused

Ni > Ne > Ti > Te > Si > Se > Fe > Fi

INTP with INTJ(diff: 8.3)/ENTP(diff: 8.8)/ENTJ(diff: 9.2) subtype

(It's probably because I Have an ESFJ mother and lot of people in my family end up being -J types)


----------



## RaeLizz

extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28)
average useintroverted Sensing (Si) ******************* (19.8)
limited useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************************** (41.1)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************** (22.6)
limited useextraverted Thinking (Te) ************************************ (36.1)
excellent useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************************* (43.1)
excellent useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************** (18.3)
limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************* (31)
good use 


Ti-Ne-Te-Fi-Se-Ni-Si-Fe
If I got this right, my type is INTP and my subtype is ENFP. Does that sound right anyone? Always thought I was INFP or INTP...


----------



## Arakkun

RaeLizz said:


> Ti-Ne-Te-Fi-Se-Ni-Si-Fe
> If I got this right, my type is INTP and my subtype is ENFP. Does that sound right anyone? Always thought I was INFP or INTP...


So:
*Ti-Ne*-Te-Fi-Se-Ni-*Si-Fe* - INTP, perfect order, though Si is quite low
Ti-*Ne-Te-Fi*-Se-Ni-*Si*-Fe - INFP's shadow is Te... here is quite... dominant?
Ti-*Ne-Te-Fi*-Se-Ni-*Si*-Fe - ENFP's shadow is Si

By preference 
Introverse=sum of introverse function
Extroverse=sum of extroverse funnction
and so says:
-You use more extraverted functions
-You use more jundging functions
-You use a lot more intuition 
-You use more Thinking...

You could've simply gave response that made you look more like a thinker than a feeler though (it happens a lot)


----------



## cremefraiche

Maybe I did mine wrong. My top four are Ni, Ne, Fe, Fi, which every type has at least one of.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

What is
ne
fe
Ni
ti
fi
Te
se
si
ENTP and ENFJ?!? o_o
Enfp should be higher.
Fe messing up results again


----------



## nix1

Ti 46.4 - Excellent
Ne 42.2 - Excellent
Te 34.2 - Good
Fi 28 - Average
Ni 26.8 - Average
Se 25.2 - Average
Si 25 - Average
Fe 12.6 - Unused

So my type is INTP and my subtype is ENFP... Makes sense for me.


----------



## piscesfish

*extraverted Sensing (Se) ********* (9.4)*
unused
*introverted Sensing (Si) *************************** (27.4)*
average use
*extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************** (23.4)*
limited use
*introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************************* (45.8)*
excellent use
*extraverted Thinking (Te) ***************************** (29.6)*
average use
*introverted Thinking (Ti) *********************************** (35.4)*
good use
*extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************************* (31.6)*
good use
*introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************* (37.4)*
excellent use

Ni, Fi, Ti, Fe, Te, Si, Ne, Se

By your method my primary is INFJ and my secondary is INTP. I don't quite get where Fi fits in, but whatever..


----------



## Texas

extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************* (19.5)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) *************************************** (39.1)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********** (11.7)
unused
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************************** (47.1)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ****************************************************** (54.5)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************** (34.7)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *********** (11.7)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************* (21.5)
limited use


If I did this correctly, my type is INTJ and my subtype is ENTJ.


----------



## VioletTru

Primary: INFP
Secondary: ESFP




CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> What is
> ne
> fe
> Ni
> ti
> fi
> Te
> se
> si
> ENTP and ENFJ?!? o_o
> Enfp should be higher.
> Fe messing up results again


Yeah, you're a secondary ENFJ rather than ENFP, because Fi is in your bottom four as opposed to your mega high Fe-Ni combo.


----------



## SmartBart

extraverted Sensing (Se) *************************************** (39.6)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) ***************************** (29.5)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************** (20.3)
limited use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************* (19.9)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34.2)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************** (38.2)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************** (20.2)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************* (37.7)
excellent use

Se, Ti, Fi, Te, Si, Ne, Ni, Fe

Type: ESTP
Subtype: ESFP

That was a surprise..


----------



## 121689

My order: Ni, Fe, Ti, Se, Te, Fi, Ne, Si

Sooo here's the last 4 I got:

ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

So primary INFJ with an ENFJ subtype? They're all the same functions, it's just the order is switched around. 

I tried out the Holly's Tip for Finding Your type thing out, was curious...instead of my shadow type (ESTP), I got ESTJ, which I guess is even more opposite than ESTP due to have all of it's functions on the opposite end of the spectrum (Te vs Ti, Si vs. Se, etc.). Pretty cool though!


----------



## blood roots

Te, Ni, Ti, Se, Fi, Si, Fe, Ne

ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi (missing Ti)
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se (missing Ti)

ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe (missing Te)
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni (missing Te)

ENTJ with ISTP/INTJ subtype?


----------



## Sabrah

My sub-type is apparently INTJ.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

It gave me ISFP as my PRIMARY type, let alone my subtype. I've never liked this test.


----------



## Schweeeeks

Ni, Ne, Fe, Ti, Te, Si, Se, Fi


ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (Missing Ni)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (Missing Ni)
or
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (Missing Ne)
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (Missing Ne)

So INFJ with secondary type as ENFJ. Not bad!


----------



## To_august

Te - Si - Fi - Ti - Ne - Ni - Se - Fe

Main type - ISTJ, subtype ESTJ.
Nice. Needn't even proceed further step 4 to determine subtype.


----------



## jcal

(Te) *********************************************** (47.8) _excellent use_

(Si) ********************************************** (46.8) _excellent use_

(Ti) **************************************** (40.5) _excellent use_

(Fi) *************************** (27.2) _average use_

(Ne) ********************** (22.3) _limited use_

(Ni) ********************** (22.3) _limited use_

(Fe) ***************** (17.3) _limited use_

(Se) *************** (15.4) _unused_

By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ISTJ

----------------------------------------------------

Te Si Ti Fi Ne Ni Fe Se 

Subtype... ESTJ


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

I ..think I did it right. The instructions were sort of weird for me, but:

Primary: ISFP
Sub: INFP 

Sounds about right.


----------



## mushr00m

INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te(missing ti)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si(missing ti)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si(missing fi)

A toss up between these. Ill go with INFP with INFP subtype. :ninja:


----------



## cheapsunglasses

*If I used the process correctly in the OP, I am ISFJ with subtype of ISFP.*

Cognitive Process-Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se)- (29.8) average use
introverted Sensing (Si)- (45.2) excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne)- (25.1) average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni)- (22.7) limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te)- (27.8) average use
introverted Thinking (Ti)- (27.8) average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe)- (29.1) average use
introverted Feeling (Fi)- (33.1) good use

*Ordered by use- Si, Fi, Se, Fe, Te, Ti, Ne, Ni *

After eliminating all types with Ne, Ni, Te, and Ti in the first two functions I was left with:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti (missing Fi) 4, 1, 7, 8- scrambled
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Fe) 3, 2, 5, 8- scrambled
_*ISFJ*=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne (missing Se) 1, 4, 6, 7 *ME*
*ISFP*=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Si) 2, 3, 8, 5 *Subtype?*_

*However, in just looking at the numbers, I added the complementary functions in the order I use them to find:*
Si- 45.2
Fi- 33.1
Se-29.8
Fe- 29.1

*Si/Fe 45.2 + 29.1= 74.3**
Se/Fi 29.8 + 33.1= 62.9

Te- 27.8
Ti- 27.8
Ne- 25.1
Ni- 22.7

Te/Ni 27.8 + 22.7= 50.5
*Ti/Ne 27.8 + 25.1= 52.9**

*So, by use but in MBTI order- Si Fe Ti Ne = ISFJ**

Since this is how I usually test and how I believe I use the functions, it makes sense that this would agree. 

Then I added the complementary functions of MBTI.
*Si/Ne 45.2 + 25.1=70.3**
Se/Ni 29.8 + 22.7= 52.5

Fe/Ti 29.1 + 27.8= 56.9
*Fi/Te 33.1 + 27.8= 60.9**

*So, by numbers in MBTI order- Si Te Fi Ne = ISTJ*. Could this be my subtype?*

Since my Te and Ti are very close to my Fe, _ISTJ seems to make more sense to me, as my subtype, than the subtype of ISFP. _ I'm going to look more closely at the ISFP typing information though, just to be sure.


----------



## Alomoes

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************* (13.5)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************* (25.8)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************************** (40)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************************** (40)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************ (24.9)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) **************************** (28.6)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************************** (27.9)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************** (39.9)
excellent use


Hrrm, I seem to be an INFP who can use Ni pretty well. Huh. INFP + INTJ? I expected my Te to score higher than Ti too, huh, guess I really did grow out of it. 

Lol my lack of Se though. Makes sense. I joke about being able to be stabbed in the arm and not notice it. My mom is the same way. Interesting how that works out. Although, I have a fear of needles and other things that petrify me. Pretty much an irrational fear of pain. Makes sense to you but it is still irrational. 

I know I answered this 100% correctly too. Makes sense why I am "friends" with a lot of INTJs. Well, more that I take interest in them, and bother them. 

Makes sense why I don't relate to other INFPs, including the one I sit next to in class, (we met each other by both being last to pick seats). Hrrm. I don't know. Meh.


----------



## Katie Koopa

Ti, Ne, Si, Te, Ni, Fi, Fe, Se

ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne(missing Ti 3, 4, 6, 2)
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne, Fi(missing Ti 4, 3, 2, 6)

INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe(missing Te 1, 2, 3, 7)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si(missing Te 2, 1, 7, 3)

Primary type: INTP
Subtype: ISTJ(funny, I've tested as ISTJ before)


----------



## Ghostsoul

extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************* (37.5)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************************** (32.9)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************************** (42.6)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************** (23.9)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************ (12.8)
unused
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************** (27.5)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************** (15)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) *********************************************** (47.6)
excellent use

*Fi, Ne, Se, Si*, Ti, Ni, Fe, Te


ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te

INFP is my Subtype!


----------



## Chamondelle

Primary : INFP
Subtype : INTP

Kinda hope subtype is INTJ...a least subtype would make me work.


----------



## mental blockstack

INTP,
ENTP subtype. Apparently my Ne is off the hizzy*


Cognitive Process*
*Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************* (21.6)
limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) ********************************* (33.6)
good useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************************** (42.6)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************* (25.5)
average useextraverted Thinking (Te) ********************** (22.5)
limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************* (37.8)
excellent useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************** (26.6)
average useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ****************************** (30.4)
good use
*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *INTP

*

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ENTP*, or *INFP*



*The Four Temperaments*
Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: *Theorist*; secondly Catalyst; then Stabilizer; and lastly, Improviser.


----------



## Booyou

Ni, Ne, Fi, Si, Ti, Fe, Te, Se

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (?)

I hope I did it right.


----------



## slashslinginghasher

Subtype: ESTJ
My functions in order:
Ti, Te, Se, Si, Ni, Fi, Ne, Fe


----------



## B00Bz

I'm pretty sure it failed me. Anyway I know a lot of people say they use all the functions equally and they are some sort of special snow flake...I don't want to be one of those people, but that ain't much of a difference between the first and the last.

So lets do this:
Ne-Te-Ti-Si-Fi-Fe-Ni-Se

*1.)*
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

*2.)*
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe

*3.)*
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Te)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Te)
or
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne (missing Ti)
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi (missing Ti)

*4.)
*ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Te)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Te)
or
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne (missing Ti)
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi (missing Ti)

*5.)
*ENTP sub INTP. 

Not accurate. I'm ESFP.


----------



## Ummon

Primary: INFJ
Subtype: ENTP
This is so accurate I can't even begin to talk about it XD


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se)********************************************** (46)
excellent useintroverted Sensing (Si)**************** (16.2)
limited useextraverted Intuiting (Ne)************************************* (37.6)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni)******************************** (32.5)
good useextraverted Thinking (Te)******************** (20.2)
limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti)*********************** (23.8)
limited useextraverted Feeling (Fe)**************************** (28.5)
average useintroverted Feeling (Fi)********************************** (34.8)
good use

*Se, Ne, Fi, Ni, Fe, Ti, Te, Si

All of the possible combinations are:

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Se)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Se)

ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ne)
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se )missing Ne)
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ne)

Primary type: ESFP
subtype: ISFP or ENFP (not sure)
ENFP silly switch works for me.


----------



## ComplexSimplicity

It typed me as a best fit INTP, but if you go off the dominant function I'd be closest to INFJ for my primary type.

Going through all the steps that makes me:
Primary Type: INFJ
Sub Type: ISTP (or ENTP)

I'd like to know what significance and influence the subtype would even have over someone's personality. Is it like the subtypes in the ennegram where it's a slight spin on the primary type? Or is it a more refined, accurate type in comparison with the cognitive functions (as they are usually quite a bit different to the standard lineup for each type, e.g. Standard ENTP lineup = Ne, Ti, Fe, Si VS how ENTP lineup may go for a random individual = Ne, Te, Fe, Ti)?

Would make sense for me as an INFJ, ISTP subtype, as I tend to be more practical and analytical than the general description of an INFJ. or as an INFJ, ENTP subtype as I'm prone to exploring multiple options and I analyze more than the general descritption of INFJ's.

But from a quick browse of the internet subtypes, pertaining to the OP's way of finding them, has not got much information to explore suggesting that more research needs to be done in exploring what a subtype actually means in relation to the primary type. Regardless, this has been interesting to think about. Good stuff


----------



## Adena

This gave me ENFJ (I have a very Fe mood lately, I guess. My Ni was very very close).
so subtype is INFJ cause the difference between my Ni and Fe was ridiculous. But maybe ESFJ subtype cause my functions are: Fe, Ni, Ne, Si, Se, Te, Ti, Fi?


----------



## Wunderkind

Ti: 45.4
Fi: 37.1
Ni: 35.4
Ne: 35.2

Te: 34.2
Se: 20.3
Fe: 18.9
Si: 13.7

ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi) (missing Ni)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Fi) (missing Ni)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi) (missing Ni)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ti) (missing Ni)

So with Ti-Fi-Ni-Ne, INTP is closest and INFP seems to be my subtype. Unfortunately, the good use of Ni is considered in neither. I can relate to the result, though. Thanks!


----------



## Serpent

Ni>Fi>Se>Ti>Ne>Te>Si>Fe

Primary - ISFP
Subtype - ISTP

Interesting.


----------



## monemi

*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (80%) 
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (75%) 
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (70%) 
*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (55%) 
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (50%) 
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (40%) 
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (35%)
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (30%) 



Se-Fe-Ne-Te-Ti-Ni-Fi-Si

Ummmm... that eliminates all of them. I don't have a subtype playing this game.


----------



## Ardielley

Hm, I'm not sure if I can go anywhere from here. This was my cognitive function order, funnily enough: 

Fi, Ne, Si, Te, Ti, Fe, Se, Ni

And I was left with these four types after I followed steps four and five:
ENFP
ESTJ
INFP
ISTJ

But since these types use all of the same functions, I can't split them off into groups. Oh well...


----------



## Moya

I got INTJ with ENTJ subtype (the only two that qualified were ENTJ and INTJ). Despite that, my function order was Ti, Ni, Te, Fi, Si, Ne, Se, Fe.


----------



## Ardielley

I tried this again and got ENTP.


----------



## pivot_turn

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************************** (38.6)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) ******************************** (32.5)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************* (33.5)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) *************** (16)
unused
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************** (27.3)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ***************** (17.2)
limited use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************** (26.2)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *********************************************** (47.9)
excellent use

Some of the instructions must be written in Ni or Ti because I had trouble following. :laughing: Not sure what I was supposed to do at #5, but if I'd lost any at that point I would have had less than four.

So I got:
Fi, Se, Ne, Si, Te, Fe, Ti, Ni

ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ne, Si)
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ne, Si)

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Se)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Se)

ESFP seems to fit better than ISFP according to this, looking at the position of Ni (and the actual test says ESFP, with ISFP and ENFP as secomd possibilities). And INFP looks better than ENFP. 

So I guess you could go either way with INFP and ESFP, but I'd say according to this ESFP would be primary, with the top two fuctions correctly and INFP subtype. And this makes sense as INFP is something I have concidered before I settled on ISFP. 

I just hope my Ni isn't really as bad as that!


----------



## Queen of Mars

Primary: INFJ
Subtype: INTP

Hmm, interesting...


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I am really confused... The test gave me INFJ, said ENFJ was most likely and if neither of those worked I might be ENTJ.


----------



## benoticed

Got the same.

Im an INFP but INTP


----------



## kiriosa

extraverted Sensing (Se) (6.6)
introverted Sensing (Si) (10.6)
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) (54.7)
introverted Intuiting (Ni) (47)
extraverted Thinking (Te) (26.6)
introverted Thinking (Ti) (36.9)
extraverted Feeling (Fe) (7)
introverted Feeling (Fi) (51.4)

*Ne, Fi, Ni, Ti, Te, Si, Fe, Se*

Primary: _INFP_
Secondary: _ENFP_

Well, not that much of a surprise, to be honest.


----------



## ruskiix

Ti, Fe, Ni, Ne, Te, Se, Si, Fi

INFJ primary, ENTP subtype. If I did it right. Which I assume I did since Ne is almost as high as Ni in my results, and Ti was actually higher than Fe with this test.



extraverted Sensing (Se) ****************** (18.4)
limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) ***************** (17.1)
limited useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************ (36.3)
excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************ (36.7)
excellent useextraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************** (32.3)
good useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************************* (43.7)
excellent useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************************************** (41.5)
excellent useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ************** (14)
unused


----------



## ruskiix

alittlebear said:


> I am really confused... The test gave me INFJ, said ENFJ was most likely and if neither of those worked I might be ENTJ.


Mine guessed ENTP, INTP, or ENFJ. Not sure why ENFJ before INFJ. My Ti is pretty high for an inferior function, haha. It assumed I was an Ne dom with a lower Ne result than Ni, but Ni was somehow too low for it to believe INFJ? I dunno.


----------



## Harizu

primary: ENTP
secondary: ISTP


----------



## Tsubaki

I'm primary ESTJ and secondary INTP
I have a pretty good introverted thinking in addition to my extroverted thinking, which gives me some INTP traits, I guess ^^


----------



## Nickiru

... hi im new, makin sure I can send message before i send my true message.


----------



## Nickiru

AHA Sweet: ok so I got something weird, or I am being stupid. Probably another INTJ mishap but then again, I am known for breaking things:

I got this:

extraverted Sensing (Se) *********** (11.7)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************************ (36.4)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************* (32)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************************** (40.8)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ****************************** (30.8)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************************** (40)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********* (9.4)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************** (39.7)
excellent use

which means: Ni > Ti > Fi > Si >Ne > Te > Se > Fe

so.... following the rules I literally cancel out 'all' personality types at steps 4 and 5 cause my primary 4 functions are all introverted. I read through this forum (scanned) and saw that no one else had this issue. One INTJ came close however, his Te was bigger than his Ti and so he had something to work with.

anyways: the test said I was an INTP. I am extremely educated in personalities and am also 'very' educated in my own functions (extreme self awareness). I know 100% that I am INTJ. I have only tested ISTJ once and INTP twice with this being the second time, but my mental operations is that of INTJ.

So..... what are my subtypes? I can't proceed. (again, probably overlooking/misreading something )

GAHH, I WANNA KNOW (starts crying) BEEN AT DIS FO HOURS. man I have read to much today about subtypes...

wait what? that wasn't an emotional outburst.


----------



## Nickiru

(soft quiet voice in a distance)

help?....


----------



## Nickiru

oh my bad, I delete all types in just step 4. .....

HELP!! IM SCREWED..

<< 0.o look at my pretty picture. (no one knows where its from)


----------



## Gentleman

Primary: ENTJ
Secondary: ESTJ

The Keys 2 Cognition test itself says that I'm an INTJ, likely because my Fi is too strong for inferior function.

Te: 40.3
Fi: 37.1
Ni: 35.2
Si: 35
Ti: 33.2
Ne: 25.2
Se: 22.1
Fe: 11.9


----------



## deepblueparkwaydrive

I think I might be a little too drunk to do this right now, so can someone help me? These are my cognitive functions in order:
Fi Se Te Ni Fe Ne Si Ti

I did it and I was left with:

ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te

but I think I'm doing it wrong??

I don't understand how the OP had ENTP & INTP as an option since they are missing Fi. Maybe I should try again when sober but I am curious now lol.


----------



## Airess3

Primary: INTP
Secondary: INFP

My Fi is in the third highest position. That's why I like songs written by INFP singers so much! And that's why I'm so into listening to music, playing piano, writing my own compositions etc. I literally do it for hours, it's really not a NORMAL hobby for INTPs to do for so long. Normally our Fe gets exhausted lol (but my Fe is in the last position).


----------



## December Flower

My function order based on this test is; Ni>Fi>Ne>Ti>Fe>Si>Te>Se and seems like ENTP could be my subtype, I mistyped as one at first. All the types that came likely for me from this were INFP, ENTP, INTP and ENFP all those types I scored in MBTI tests and never score as any other types, so I am truely a raw mix of all NPs. Only the high Ni has always been so confusing for me, makes me feel ISFP at times.


----------



## Matt The Martian

ISTJ and ESTJ

My spread was fun to look at.

Si 34.4
Te 32.4
Ti 31.5
Ne 30.5
Ni 30.2
Fi 29.3
Fe 27.2
Se 24.4


----------



## UraniaIsis

extraverted Sensing (Se) (31.5) good use
introverted Sensing (Si) (18.1) limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) (37.5) excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) (36.5) excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) (22.1) limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) (27.5) average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) (41.5) excellent use
introverted Feeling (Fi) (25.5) average use

Fe>Ne>Ni>Se>Ti>Fi>Te>Si

If I did all the steps correctly, my primary type would actually be ENFJ and it is my secondary subtype would be INFJ. I still don't feel like an Fe-dom, but probably explains my shadow behavior.


----------



## sloop

My order is:

Fi-Ne-Ni-Fe-Si-Se-Ti-Te

INFJ subtype...hmm, interesting


----------



## sloop

mirrorghost said:


> thank you so much for posting this! i was really wondering about my cognitive functions, and this helped a lot. this is what i got:
> 
> 
> extraverted Sensing (Se) ****************** (18.6)
> limited useintroverted Sensing (Si) ******************** (20.5)
> limited useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) **************************************** (40)
> excellent useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************************** (40.9)
> excellent useextraverted Thinking (Te) **************** (16.3)
> limited useintroverted Thinking (Ti) **************** (16.3)
> limited useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ************************************ (36.1)
> excellent useintroverted Feeling (Fi) *************************************************** (51.3)
> excellent use
> 
> 
> Fi, Ni, Ne, Fe, Si, Se, Ti, Te


Our stacks are identical, except my order has Ni and Ne switched.

INFJ subtype bc my Te is weakest, but I chose my subtype between INFJ and ENTP.

Yours is probably INFJ also bc Te is your weakest and it's listed in the stack for ENFP. Plus, your Ni is stronger than your Ne so that balances out the Ni-Fe function stack, but I can see your argument for ENFP bc of your dominant Fi being the auxiliary for the ENFP.

INFJ wins out for you, though, I'm thinking


----------



## nichya

excellent use- Fi>Ne>Ni
avg use -Ti>Se
limited use-Fe
unused Te>Si


last four: Se Fe Te Si

which leaves me with:

ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi & Ni)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ni and Ti)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi and Ni)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ni and Ti)

step 5:

top 4: Fi,Ne,Ni,Ti

uhmm so they all have one from my top 4


Step 6. Next stack together those that are missing the same letters like this:

uhmmmmm?? all miss two though

ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (missing Fi & Ni)
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (missing Fi and Ni)

INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ni and Ti)
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ni and Ti)

Step 7. Then refer back to your order of functions...Fi Ne Ni Ti

INFP
subtype I am guessing ENFP then...meh


----------



## bleghc

The order starting from the ones I use the most is: *Ne - Fe - Ni - Ti*_ - Fi - Si - Te - Se_. 

ENTP = Ne - Ti - Fe - Si (missing Ni)
INTP = Ti - Ne - Si - Fe (missing Ni)
INFJ = Ni - Fe - Ti - Se (missing Ne)
ENFJ = Fe - Ni - Se - Ti (missing Ne)

Primary: ENTP
Subtype: INFJ 

-

I probably fucked up somewhere but I'm too lazy to go back to it to troubleshoot the issue. My brain is already fucked from the day and you can tell that because despite the fact that the outcome I received for the order of my cognitive functions is _completely_ off from my actual type - that is, ENFP, I nonetheless attempt to analyze it with completely wrong information. I can always come back to this later after trying to analyze my usage of each function but yeah, here's what I got if anyone's curious. I never trusted that site anyway. Time well wasted for me - but I enjoy wasting time so it's no biggie.

EDIT: To be fair, all of my functions were fairly close in terms of my usage for/of them so I think that may have been a potential factor into skewing up my results. I should really try being more decisive when test-taking.


----------



## Wisteria

Infp =Fi Ne Si Te Fe Ni Se Ti

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)

extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************** (23.9)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************************** (38)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ****************************** (30.8)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************* (19.5)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************************** (39.8)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *************************** (27.8)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************** (22.7)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************ (36.9)
excellent use

Te, Si, Fi, Ne, Ti, Se, Fe, Ni

?? This is too confusing this is the top four functions of an infp :crazy:
STJ subtype? Idk


----------



## mirrorghost

In Utero said:


> Our stacks are identical, except my order has Ni and Ne switched.
> 
> INFJ subtype bc my Te is weakest, but I chose my subtype between INFJ and ENTP.
> 
> Yours is probably INFJ also bc Te is your weakest and it's listed in the stack for ENFP. Plus, your Ni is stronger than your Ne so that balances out the Ni-Fe function stack, but I can see your argument for ENFP bc of your dominant Fi being the auxiliary for the ENFP.
> 
> INFJ wins out for you, though, I'm thinking


thanks for your insight! that makes sense. i've retaken this test a lot and always get Ni 3rd and i usually get Ti as the very lowest, and Te jumps around but is usually in the bottom 4 i think. however. i've taken other cognitive functions test and i think Ni was lower...so who knows at this point


----------



## blingyeol

Fi, Si, Te, Ni, (Fe, Ti, Ne, Se)

1. ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne (missing Ni)
2. ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi (missing Si)

this is interesting, I'm currently torn between INFJ and INFP for my type because based on my cognitive function preferences, I'd surely be an INFP (in a Si-Fi loop I think) but when majority of tests type me as INFJ and the description does fit me in many things, too. But I never thought of ISTJ, although it does make sense since it shares all functions with INFP. Will I ever feel like I'm 100% decided on my type?? x"D


----------



## shameless

I got ESTP for my function results on that test.
Score results in order... 1st highest-8th least
Se Ti Te Ne Ni Fe Fi Si

*Primary Type* 
ESTP

*Subtype*
INTP vs ISTP in equal distribution or tie. For the subtype. 

*4th type*
ENTP


----------



## Nobleheart

This idea is so Ne it almost causes me vertigo. It's also apparently as accurate as Ne itself, basically just barfing up possibilities that have no merit. My Ni is offended... and compelled to solve it. Hmph. 

Assuming I did this right...

*Step 1. Take the test.*

(Ni) *************************************** (39.8)
(Fe) *************************************** (39.7)
(Se) ******************************* (31.9)
(Fi) ****************************** (30.8)
(Ti) *************************** (27.5)
(Ne) *************************** (27.4)
(Te) ************************** (26.6)
(Si) **************** (16.5)

*Step 2. Put your personal order of cognitive functions in order.*

Order = Ni, Fe, Se, Fi, Ti, Ne, Te, Si

*Step 3. Next copy and paste the list below of types by cognitive functions:*

ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

*Step 4. Next, delete the types that have your last four either first or second.*

ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

*Step 5. Then, delete those that do not have one of your top four in them.*

ESFP = Se, Fi, Te, Ni (Missing Fe)
ISFP = Fi, Se, Ni, Te (Missing Fe)
ENFJ = Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (Missing Fi)
INFJ = Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (Missing Fi)

*Step 6. Next stack together those that are missing the same letters like this:*

ESFP = Se, Fi, Te, Ni (Missing Fe)
ISFP = Fi, Se, Ni, Te (Missing Fe)

or

ENFJ = Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (Missing Fi)
INFJ = Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (Missing Fi)

*Step 7. Then refer back to your order of functions.*

Ni, Fe, Se, Fi, Ti, Ne, Te, Si

*Step 8. Finally pick one from each stack that fits the order the closest.*

ENFJ = Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (Ti is below Se)

Subtype: ISFP = Fi, Se, Ni, Te (Te is below Ni, Se, and Fi)

However, using the functions in order (Ni > Fe and Se > Fi) would create 

INFJ = Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (Ni > Fe)

Subtype: ESFP = Se, Fi, Te, Ni (Se > Fi)

Which seems more true to my experience... and does what Ne always does, which is finding an inventive way to get in the ballpark of a new idea, but almost never gets it right the first time.

This seems to support the EEG data that has been generated, in which a person has a Dominant function, an Auxiliary function, and all the others are personalized Inferiors. If that is the case, then *Ni > Fe > Se > Fi* is probably my actual function preference order, and Beebe's model is nothing but conjecture that has done nothing but try to codify something that is inherently fluid, adaptive, and individualized. 

Kudos.


----------



## Firemoon

This looks quite interesting....

In order, my functions are 
Ni-Ti-Fi-Ne-Fe-Te-Si-Se 

If I did this right, my primary type should be INFJ and my subtype should be INTP.


----------



## Kerik_S

*I did the thing*

MINE, placed in a nice box.



> *Step 1. Take the test.*
> 
> (Ni) ************************************************** (50.6) excellent use
> (Fe) ***************************************** (41.5) excellent use
> (Ti) ************************************** (38.4) excellent use
> (Ne) ******************************** (32.2) good use
> (Fi) *************************** (27.1) average use
> (Se) ************************ (24.3) average use
> (Te) *************** (15.8) unused
> (Si) ********** (10.7) unused
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 2. Put your personal order of cognitive functions in order.*
> 
> Order= Ni, Fe, Ti, Ne, Fi, Se, Te, Si
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 3. Redundant*
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 4. Next, delete the types that have your last four either first or second.*
> 
> ENTP= Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
> ENFJ= Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
> INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
> INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 5. Then, delete those that do not have one of your top four in them.*
> 
> ENTP= Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (Missing Ni)
> ENFJ= Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (Missing Ne)
> INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (Missing Ni)
> INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (Missing Ne)
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 6. Next stack together those that are missing the same letters like this:*
> 
> ENTP= Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (Ni)
> INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe (Ni)
> 
> OR
> 
> ENFJ= Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (Missing Ne)
> INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (Missing Ne)
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 7. Then refer back to your order of functions.*
> 
> Order= Ni, Fe, Ti, Ne, Fi, Se, Te, Si
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 8. Finally pick one from each stack that fits the order the closest.*
> 
> *Primary: INFJ*= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (first three match)
> *Subtype: ENTP*= Ne, Ti, Fe, Si (the only Last-Four function is at the end)


I get along with ENTPs pretty well, and I also get along with myself, so... legit?


*---Kerik*


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

extraverted Sensing (Se) *************************** (27.2)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (24.1)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************************************** (39.1)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************************* (43.5)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************************** (39.5)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *********************************** (35.5)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ************ (12.1)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************* (19.8)
limited use

2)Ni - Te - Ne - Ti - Se - Si - Fi - Fe

4)
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
5)the same types lol
6)INTJ, ENTJ - INTP, ENTP
This makes me an INTJ with ENTJ subtype then?


----------



## Lerena

My cognitive function order: Ti, Si, Ne, Fe, Te, Ni, Fi, and Se.

INTP with an ESFJ sub-type.
.............I'm coming back when my Ne is stronger than Si. I have nothing in common with ESFJs. Uh, I think.


----------



## Kerik_S

hypoglycemia said:


> 4)
> ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
> ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
> INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
> INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
> 5)the same types lol
> 6)INTJ, ENTJ - INTP, ENTP
> This makes me an INTJ with ENTJ subtype then?


Your Thinking and Intuiting numbers, both extroverted and introverted, are so close to one another that the first two functions _(Nx, Tx)_ of each combination INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ENTP won't help in determining your type in this case. All it tells you is, for sure, you're an xNTx. The order of functions matters more in determining type than anything, and it's the E/I and J/P dichotomies that have the biggest sway over order.



hypoglycemia said:


> extraverted Intuiting *(39.1)*
> introverted Intuiting *(43.5)*
> 
> extraverted Thinking *(39.5*)
> introverted Thinking *(35.5)*


Both pairs *(Ne, Ni)* and *(Te, Ti)* are within 5% of one another. You'd best go by which of the Sensing and Feeling function combinations (Se-Fi / Fi-Se) and (Si-Fe / Fe-Si) are closest to the right order.



hypoglycemia said:


> extraverted Sensing (27.2)
> introverted Sensing (24.1)
> 
> extraverted Feeling (12.1)
> introverted Feeling (19.8)


Both Sensing functions are much higher than the Feeling functions, so now it's narrowed down to whichever ends in *Se-Fi* or *Si-Fe*. Because your Se is barely 3% more than your Si, the order of those isn't hashed-out yet. The best way to determine your type will be to see which pair (Se-Fi) or (Si-Fe) has the biggest spread between the Sx and Fx.



hypoglycemia said:


> *Se-Fi*
> 
> extraverted Sensing (27.2)
> introverted Feeling (19.8)
> 
> Se is greater than Fi by *7.4*
> 
> *Si-Fe*
> 
> introverted Sensing (24.1)
> extraverted Feeling (12.1)
> 
> 
> Si is greater than Fe by *12.0*


　
The difference between the most inferior functions [Fi, Fe] are inconsequential, so you pretty much have to go by the bigger spread, which is the *Si-Fe* (_12.0_).

In your final choices:



hypoglycemia said:


> ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
> ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
> INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
> *INTP*=Ti, Ne, *Si, Fe*


Now, a case can be made for INTJ since your top functions (though only by a matter of 4 or 5 points) are stronger in the Ni-Te found in INTJs. However, the Fi coming before the Se (when Se is _*stronger*_ by *12* points) eliminates it as an option simply because the biggest spread is in the wrong order.

INTP. The Se-Fi type would be your subtype.
ENTJ.

INTJ and ENTP are eliminated because they both have Feeling stronger than Sensing.

I know there's a lot of hype about being an INTJ on these forums and elsewhere; however, it's also the most mistyped of all types based on what would be statistically expected in reality and what people list theirs as on this website.

So, the hype is all rooted in lies. There is no superior type. The rarer the type, the more likely it is that they were weeded-out of the gene-pool throughout human history. Which means, the rarer the type, the least practical function they've served in the industrialized world.

Take it from someone who is _the rarest_ type for a male, and tied for INTJ females as rarest actually... You don't want to be as impractical as me. I'm practically a NEET (*N*ot in *E*mployment, *E*ducation or *T*raining), and that's probably why INxJs got overrun in industrialized (first-world) cultures in an increasingly globalized (and capitalist, bottom-line) economy.

Ni-doms are wonderful [toots own horn] in that we work with an inner world with which we can take outside information and make it fit in highly-abstract ways... Though, it fits into seeing widescale world-mechanics (Te) or world-paradigms (Fe), these frameworks that we can concoct are highly nonviable, and extremely unlikely to be either adopted or understood by anyone other than us.

As a fellow Junior PerC member, I implore you to explore the INTP forum and see if anything clicks with others that fit your cognitive functions. Remember, cognitive-function order isn't the same as MBTI. Working through all the steps here basically converted your Cognitive Functions results into MBTI results.

So, go into the INTP forum with your four letters, not the scores.


----------



## Kerik_S

lulz, i'm actually still a Newbie. le sigh


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Kerik_S said:


> Your Thinking and Intuiting numbers, both extroverted and introverted, are so close to one another that the first two functions _(Nx, Tx)_ of each combination INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ENTP won't help in determining your type in this case. All it tells you is, for sure, you're an xNTx. The order of functions matters more in determining type than anything, and it's the E/I and J/P dichotomies that have the biggest sway over order.
> 
> 
> 
> Both pairs *(Ne, Ni)* and *(Te, Ti)* are within 5% of one another. You'd best go by which of the Sensing and Feeling function combinations (Se-Fi / Fi-Se) and (Si-Fe / Fe-Si) are closest to the right order.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Sensing functions are much higher than the Feeling functions, so now it's narrowed down to whichever ends in *Se-Fi* or *Si-Fe*. Because your Se is barely 3% more than your Si, the order of those isn't hashed-out yet. The best way to determine your type will be to see which pair (Se-Fi) or (Si-Fe) has the biggest spread between the Sx and Fx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between the most inferior functions [Fi, Fe] are inconsequential, so you pretty much have to go by the bigger spread, which is the *Si-Fe* (_12.0_).
> 
> In your final choices:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, a case can be made for INTJ since your top functions (though only by a matter of 4 or 5 points) are stronger in the Ni-Te found in INTJs. However, the Fi coming before the Se (when Se is _*stronger*_ by *12* points) eliminates it as an option simply because the biggest spread is in the wrong order.
> 
> INTP. The Se-Fi type would be your subtype.
> ENTJ.
> 
> INTJ and ENTP are eliminated because they both have Feeling stronger than Sensing.
> 
> I know there's a lot of hype about being an INTJ on these forums and elsewhere; however, it's also the most mistyped of all types based on what would be statistically expected in reality and what people list theirs as on this website.
> 
> So, the hype is all rooted in lies. There is no superior type. The rarer the type, the more likely it is that they were weeded-out of the gene-pool throughout human history. Which means, the rarer the type, the least practical function they've served in the industrialized world.
> 
> Take it from someone who is _the rarest_ type for a male, and tied for INTJ females as rarest actually... You don't want to be as impractical as me. I'm practically a NEET (*N*ot in *E*mployment, *E*ducation or *T*raining), and that's probably why INxJs got overrun in industrialized (first-world) cultures in an increasingly globalized (and capitalist, bottom-line) economy.
> 
> Ni-doms are wonderful [toots own horn] in that we work with an inner world with which we can take outside information and make it fit in highly-abstract ways... Though, it fits into seeing widescale world-mechanics (Te) or world-paradigms (Fe), these frameworks that we can concoct are highly nonviable, and extremely unlikely to be either adopted or understood by anyone other than us.
> 
> As a fellow Junior PerC member, I implore you to explore the INTP forum and see if anything clicks with others that fit your cognitive functions. Remember, cognitive-function order isn't the same as MBTI. Working through all the steps here basically converted your Cognitive Functions results into MBTI results.
> 
> So, go into the INTP forum with your four letters, not the scores.


To be honest, INTP is the NT type I identify least with but I still want to thank you for taking time to write a thoughful, extended response. I have a type-me thread where everyone typed me as an ENTJ or xNTJ at least(based on their observations such as omnipresent Te supported by Ni, focus on Se and low Fi which only gives directions to Te but itself has a minor impact. I would also like to note that my Se and Fi are higher than the results here because I view the questions describing them as poorly written and inaccurate, which leads me to avoid them like the plague. I am however aware of the fact that I have nonexistant Fe and Si) When I first did MBTI tests, without any knowledge of the coginitve functions etc, I always got ENTP -which I later questioned because I use Fi/Te. I even thought I was an callous ENFP for a while. And because of the concentration problems arising from minor health problems and ADHD, I was sure that I was a perceiver. My method of thinking usually contains analyzing and comparing external examples so this was my reasoning: The NP description I identified least and conflicted frequently irl was INTP, so I thought I was ENFP. (I clash with Ti-doms as their way of thinking conflicts with mine, including my ISTP father, and there is no way I can be Si tert.) But I got vitamin D treatment etc and most of my concentration/organisation issues faded, and now I test as a J, with a low or mediocre preference, differing from test to test. 
My mother is an INFJ and I'm from an ESP country with people strongly lacking Ni- so I know the struggle Ni doms have with the system. Also, there are 2-3 people who I can safely type as INTJ, one was my mother's university professor whom she still has a rooted friendship/mentor-mentee relationship with , and my mother just describes me as his more materialistic, pragmatist and extroverted counterpart. Likewise, she sees me and herself as very similar except for few important differences. She tells me frequently that she is tired of making compromises for useless people and wishes she had a more capitalist, self-interested mindset like me. (Which would suggest higher Se and lower Ni compared to the INXJ's and Fi/Te, Fe/Ti difference imo) 
I also have no clue why the number of INTJ admirers/wannabes increases. Being an INTJ is difficult and in most situations inefficient in real life and people are too short sighted to see why - as you mentioned before. If I had the option of choosing a type, I'd go for ENFJ. I don't think that I am a Ni dom either but I still struggle in a sensor-dominated society. I'll annotate an example from today.
I was kinda sick and couldn't study for my IB Biology mock exam as efficiently as I wanted to so I planned to not come to school and take a make-up. But I then discounted the idea because next week I have HL Maths and Chemistry mock exams -also the Paper 3 of Biology, which includes different topics to memorize from the exam I had today) and trying to memorize 2 years of Biology and studying to those two at the same time seemed futile, if you also take into consedation that I'll enter SAT tomorrow. So I went to school and entered the exam -which went suprisingly well.-
ESFJ girl: You said you won't come yesterday on the Whatsapp group. Why did you come?
Me: Because I have Chemistry and Maths next week.
ESFJ and ESTP boy: That's not related.
Me: I won't be able to study to all those three efficiently during a weekend hampered by SAT because they are all from the syllabus of 2 years, which will consume time.
ESFJ: Do you think of those responses at home or like a year before? You always have a future plan kinda like a cost-effective evaluating machine. 
ESFJ and ESTP laughs (Not in a mocking way, as they are sort of my friends, and the ESTP is my ex-ish. -I have no idea what to think about the irony that your shadow, the ESTP is the school valedictorian and is applying to Stanford premed?-)
This was just a simple, banal example I'd like to use to highlight a point that in a sensor-oriented society, because of the different mindsets the, no matter how "smart" the sensor is, the intuitive one always diverges and usually has superficial friendships with limited amount of understanding , even if extroverted. I feel bad for you Ni doms.


----------



## Kerik_S

hypoglycemia said:


> To be honest, INTP is the NT type I identify least with but I still want to thank you for taking time to write a thoughful, extended response. I have a type-me thread where everyone typed me as an ENTJ or xNTJ at least (based on their observations such as omnipresent Te supported by Ni, focus on Se and low Fi which only gives directions to Te but itself has a minor impact.


I worked out ENTJ as your subtype, and seeing how you express yourself, I would agree that the INTP would then be the subtype, probably tied to times you've utilized it during stressful situations, thus kinda thrust into your unconscious. It's like the Shadow to your Psyche, I suppose.

　



hypoglycemia said:


> And because of the concentration problems arising from minor health problems and ADHD, I was sure that I was a perceiver. [. . .] and most of my concentration/organisation issues faded, and now I test as a J, with a low or mediocre preference, differing from test to test.


I have ADHD as well, and I had the exact same problem typing as INFP until I trained in Zen and worked Se really really hard (to the point of a nervous breakdown after 3 years of training). Utilizing my inferior to such a degree did create a loss of sense-of-self, but once my psyche came back together, I was much less wishy-washy. Like I was growing up.

Before my monastic training, I would watch _Neon Genesis Evangelion_ and strongly identify with the main character. After I came back, I watched it again and wanted to slap the fire from that kid.

INFPs in real life frustrate me because I end up making all the decisions, and have to probe them for how they feel about anything. Only for the less-developed (younger) ones to just dissociate when I'm hanging out with them.

ENTPs are good friends for me, though I haven't really explored why.

　



hypoglycemia said:


> and my mother just describes me as his more materialistic, pragmatist and extroverted counterpart. Likewise, she sees me and herself as very similar except for few important differences. She tells me frequently that she is tired of making compromises for useless people and wishes she had a more capitalist, self-interested mindset like me. (Which would suggest higher Se and lower Ni compared to the INXJ's and Fi/Te, Fe/Ti difference imo)


I'm an INFJ, and your mom's Wish-For-The-Capitalist-Mindset Thing happens in my dark moments. I'm going the esoteric route, and using my creativity to create a unified world-paradigm of everything metaphysical, in terms of how sentient beings connect with other sentient beings or archetypal/intelligent forces.

Before I dove into the esoteric, I was majoring in Sociology and Political Science to try and force myself to figure out how I could try and understand the issues in context (hypercommercialism, competitive extreme individualism, unregulated corporatism, anti-socialism propaganda, superPACs [political action committees, with infinite amounts of money to lobby with], globalization of capitalism, elite powers of interlocking directorates [corporate lobbyists pulling strings for politicians to get them into office, only to have them return the favor by passing policies that help multi-national corporations on our soil, with the huge military budget pushing the capitalist neocolonialism].....)

Need I go on?

I took it to heart much more than everyone else in my classes, and I now spend the amount of time I spent using Ni-Fe-Ti (internalizing the information of ethical patterns in society [Fe], deconstructing the nuances and adding another dysfunctional piece to the effed-up jigsaw that is our ethically-bankrupt society [Ni], and reconstructing them into gloss paradigms which I can actually articulate [Ti]).

I'd rather go with the unverifiable premise of a Creator Godhead Figure, and work from that (essentially a place of faith), and use the Ni-Fe-Ti combo to concoct metaphysical paradigms that I can swim in, and feel really good about.

That, and training my shadow functions (through what, in the metaphysical/spiritualist community, is called "Shadow work")...

... that's why my cognitive functions acually order with Ni-Fe-Ti-*Ne-Fi*-Se,

essentially giving me an inner Ti-Ne-Si-Fe (a more grounded INTP) to work with,
and a back-pocket Ne-Fi-Te-Si (an illogical ENFP) if I have to take on the role of "Other" too much.
Continuing to people when I don't want to people.

　



hypoglycemia said:


> ESFJ girl: You said you won't come yesterday on the Whatsapp group. Why did you come?
> Me: Because I have Chemistry and Maths next week.
> ESFJ and ESTP boy: That's not related.
> Me: I won't be able to study to all those three efficiently during a weekend hampered by SAT because they are all from the syllabus of 2 years, which will consume time.
> ESFJ: Do you think of those responses at home or like a year before? You always have a future plan kinda like a cost-effective evaluating machine.


I have no idea how people like that steamroll past me in academia. I doubt they take any of it to heart. They have extrinsic motivation to just be a part of the campus/student-body, with the future reward of being a cog in the machine. They don't have to work as hard, or something...?

　



hypoglycemia said:


> no matter how "smart" the sensor is, the intuitive one always diverges and usually has superficial friendships with limited amount of understanding, even if extroverted. I feel bad for you Ni doms.


I honestly love myself, and I find other people fascinating, yet in the same way I'd reconstruct a view of proto-Humans (_****_ genus) as a cultural anthropologist would.

When I'm stuck in the rat-race, which I avoid at all costs, I actually feel like I understand them better than they do, and I impel them to be more emotionally vulnerable. But I tend to serve as a conduit for other people to start opening up about things that they usually don't talk about, only to avoid me afterward because they'll take these conversations that they'd explicitly say "was really meaningful, and not something I usually talk about", and go back to their auto-pilot lives and stay with people who keep them closed-up.

INFJs are like that. INTJs are more likely to shrink heads than open hearts. But, by that side of the INxJ token, they still end up alienating people even though we still feel like we constructed an accurate enough schematic of how the relationship could feasibly work with the other person.

INTJs, unlike me, create static schematics (Te) of logic that crack easily under the dynamic influx of social nuances picked up from their (Ni). When a person departs, the INTJ is left with Fi to sort things out, which can be very difficult to pair with Ni-Te. It tends to lead to "Well, screw that noise" attitudes.

I have the blessing of having a dynamic irrational function (Ni), which an also dynamic rational function (Fe), so even when the people leave, I can utilize the Ni-Fe combo to bend my schematic of ethics and human connections. With that freedom, also, I can more easily use my Tert than an INTJ can in socially-nuanced contemplations, because my function that feeds back to my dynamic schematic is in and of itself a Static internal reconstructive function.

I can make sense of it all (alienating people by how I act) in a way that doesn't alienate ME from THEM.
INTJs can make sense of it all, but at the end of it, they personally feel alienated from the others.

I can reconcile and let them live and take a compassionate stance.
INTJs can recalibrate and let them live and take a _dis_passionate, logical stance.


INFJs and ENFJs still have a Dynamic-Dynamic-Static stack. So we can redraw the playing field, while Dynamic-Static-Dynamic stacked people have to find a different way to play.


----------



## Sikusung

According to an online test I've taken, my functions list Ti, Ne, Ni, Fe, Si, Te, Fi, Se. I assume this is INTP with INFJ sub-type, however I am not entirely sure.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Ti - 47.5
Se - 37.8
Fi - 35.7
Ni - 35
Ne - 27.4
Te - 25.1
Si - 22.2
Fe - 9.1

Basically all-around ISP.


----------



## ObservantFool

Ti Ni Fi Si Se Ne Fe Te

According to this, I think that makes me an ISTP with a subtype of ISFP?


----------



## Catwalk

ISTJ, INTJ, ESTJ.

Theorist -> Stabilizer -> Improviser -> Catalyst. o__0


----------



## Jagbas

My order is Fi-Ni-Se-Ne-Te-Si-Fe-Ti.

Step 3. Next copy and paste the list below of types by cognitive functions:

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ESTJ=Te, Si, Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

Step 4/5. Next, delete the types that have your last four either first or second. Then, delete those that do not have one of your top four in them.

My order: Fi-Ni-Se-Ne-*Te-Si-Fe-Ti

*ESFJ=*Fe, Si*, Ne, Ti
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ENTP=Ne, *Ti,* Fe, Si
ENTJ=*Te,* Ni, Se, Fi
ENFJ=*Fe,* Ni, Se, Ti
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si
ISTJ=*Si, Te,* Fi, Ne
ISTP=*Ti,* Se, Ni, Fe
ESTP=Se,* Ti,* Fe, Ni
ESTJ=*Te, Si,* Ne Fi
INTJ=Ni, *Te,* Fi, Se
INTP=*Ti, *Ne, Si, Fe
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te
ISFJ=*Si, Fe,* Ti, Ne
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te
INFJ=Ni, *Fe,* Ti, Se

Step 6. Next stack together those that are missing the same letters:

ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Ni, Se)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Ni, Se)

ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ne)
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ne)

Step 7/8. Then refer back to your order of functions: Fi-Ni-Se-Ne-Te-Si-Fe-Ti. And pick one from each stack that fits the order the closest.

For me first ISFP, second i would say INFP. Both lack Ni-Se but INFP has Fi as first function.


----------



## BroNerd

Ne, Ni, Ti, Te, Fi, Fe, Se, Si

My results gave me a very strong NT orientation (but Te and Fi were close).. My subtype would be INTJ.


----------



## The Dude

Vin The Dreamer said:


> Primary: INFP Subtype: INTP
> 
> I always knew I had an NT in me! roud:
> 
> Edit: My first four functions were Fi, Ti, Ne, Ni; that makes a lot of sense to me, but maybe I would substitute Ni for Si.


Same here...INTP sub-type. 

Top four functions: Fi, Ti, Ne, Ni...


----------



## Morn

Mine: Te,Ti,Ni,Si,Se,Fi,Fe





*




Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ******************************** (32.6)
good useintroverted Sensing (Si) ********************************** (34.5)
good useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************** (14.1)
unusedintroverted Intuiting (Ni) *********************************** (35.2)
good useextraverted Thinking (Te) ************************************************* (49.9)
excellent useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************************** (46.7)
excellent useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ********** (10.8)
unusedintroverted Feeling (Fi) **************** (17)
limited use

By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ


----------



## angelsandangels

extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************** (23.2)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) *********************** (23.7)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************************* (49.2)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************** (34.8)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) **************** (16.6)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************************** (44.4)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******** (8.9)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************** (39)
excellent use

Primary type: INTP
Subtype: ISFP

I think this is correct...


----------



## brightflashes

Type - INTJ
Subtype - INTP


----------



## artastrophe

Thank you for the link! I was quite curious what I'd end up with, considering my Enneagram Two-ness has warped and disfigured my natural processes to the point that my focus on inferior Fe has left me barely functional as an INTP. xD 

But my results deceptively appear to be those of a stable individual! *Ne, Ti, Fe, Si, Te, Ni, Se, Fi* -- which translates directly to an ENTP, the next closest being INTP. Not as dynamic a difference as I'd supposed, which is somehow disappointing, but maybe that should be reassuring? ^^


----------



## Aridela

Interesting. 

My cognitive functions are as follows: *Ti>Te>Ne>Si>Ni>Fi>Fe>Se*

If I understand this method correctly this would mean my primary type is *INTP*, with *ENTP* as my secondary.


----------



## Charus

*Fi, Se*, Si, Ti, Te, Ne, Ni, Fe

extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************************** (34.8)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ********************************* (33.5)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************** (29.4)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************** (22.4)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************** (32.4)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************* (33.3)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ****************** (18.5)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *********************************** (35.9)
good use

ESTP=Se, Ti, Fe, Ni
ISTP=Ti, Se, Ni, Fe

ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ISFP=*Fi, Se*, Ni, Te


So I guess ISFP is my subtype... If I did the proccess correctly that was instructed by OP @widdlewiddle


----------



## Alana

Primary type: INFP 
Subtype: INTP


----------



## Angel Cat

I'm confused.

Also, the test already claimed I could be ISFJ already, with a disclaimer and probability for: ESFP, INFP

Fi, Ni, Se, Si, Fe, Ne, Ti, Te

The combinations that were left were:

ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te

Apparently, it's ISFP. My subtype is ISFP!

Anyway, that's fine with me. I don't know how to related very differently. The N vs. S deviation on the charts in previous tests have always been really close anyway.


----------



## Alana

Question: Can an INFP have the ESTP subtype?


----------



## Angel Cat

TABASCO said:


> Question: Can an INFP have the ESTP subtype?


Follow up on that... If so, would that make them the "perfect ambivert"? <3 <3


----------



## BroNerd

Step 2. Put your personal order of cognitive functions in order.
My order is Ti, Te, Ne, Ni, Si, Fi, Fe, Se


ENTP=Ne, Ti, Fe, Si
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
INTP=Ti, Ne, Si, Fe

I guess this makes me INTP with ENTP subtype or INTJ subtype?


----------



## soop

Fe, Te, Ni, Fi, Ti, Ne, Se, Si


ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi (missing Fe)
INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se (missing Fe)

ENFJ=Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (missing Te)
INFJ=Ni, Fe, Ti, Se (missing Te)



> (Se)(26.8)
> (Si)(23.8)
> (Ne)(27.8)
> (Ni)(30.8)
> (Te)(35.8)
> (Ti)(28.8)
> (Fe)(36.8)
> (Fi)(29.8)


Looks like I'm an ENFJ subtype ENTJ? LOL? That's enough internet for today.


----------



## Suntide

Si > Fe > Te > Ne > Fi > Se > Ti > Ni

ESFJ=Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne

ISTJ=Si, Te, Fi, Ne

Primary: xSFJ (the test said ESFJ but the functional order could easily be either)
Subtype: ISTJ


----------



## Catandroid

Ni > Ti > Fi > Te > Fe > Si > Se > Ne


INTJ=Ni, Te, Fi, Se
ENTJ=Te, Ni, Se, Fi


Primary: INTJ
Subtype: ENTJ

That's sounds right. It's funny how I deleted all the types except ENTJ right down to step 3.


----------



## Ledica

My order is Fi, Ne, Se, Si, Ti, Ni, Te, Fe
extraverted Sensing (Se) 
************************************** (38.1)
excellent use
introverted Sensing (Si) 
********************************* (33.8)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) 
**************************************** (40.5)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) 
***************** (17.5)
limited use
extraverted Thinking (Te) 
**************** (16.8)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) 
************************** (26.2)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) 
**************** (16.5)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) 
************************************************** (50.4)
excellent use

All of the possible combinations are:
ESFP=Se, Fi, Te, Ni (missing Ne) (3, 1, 7, 6)
ISFP=Fi, Se, Ni, Te (missing Ne) (1, 3, 6, 7)
or
ENFP=Ne, Fi, Te, Si (missing Se) (2,1,7,4)
INFP=Fi, Ne, Si, Te (missing Se) (1,2, 4, 7)

So I'm an INFP? I always feel like the INFP/ENFP lack Se which I have quite a lot of and that the ESTP and ISTP descriptions lack my Ne that I obviously have quite a lot of.Depending on the test my 1st function is sometimes Fi, Se or Ne.


----------



## Darkbloom

Would my subtype be ENFP? Did I do it close to right?


Everyone do what you want with it, I'm out :lemmings_by_mirz123


----------

